# Need help with bathroom color!



## matty44 (Jan 29, 2009)

So I just replaced the vanity top and sink and will be putting in a porcelain tile floor this weekend. I'm kinda going for an "earthy" type of feel but don't know what wall color would go good with everything.....any ideas? Thanks

P.S. the box things on the wall are a dark espresso color (i know they look black in the pic) and those are color swatches next to them. I was thinking a light/dark brown.....or green......or gray.........? I dunno. HELP!:wink:


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful vanity!!! Personally I'd go with a light to medium tan/taupe/brown to show off the wonderful colors in the vanity ...my thoughts are if you go too dark then the vanity will blend in rather than pop...
I love green too...so maybe find a shade that has more brown in it...
what color is the floor tile going to be? maybe pull your color from it?
good luck with your tile project.


----------



## matty44 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the response! The new floor will be like the few tiles that I have laid out in the picture. I'm kinda leaning toward a light brown, but some more input by others would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL...ok..that makes sense...when I saw the tiles I thought...thats a nice floor, wonder why they are replacing it...lol ...from the photo it looks like its already installed...(at least on my monitor.)
With that color scheme you will definately get the "earthy" effect youre going for..and then can add to that feeling with your accessories and linens etc. 
Food for thought...I just framed out my mirror with a wicker-bamboo looking trim and stained it to match my vanity cabinet--it really added a lot of impact and gave it a finshed look that was missing with the flat cut mirror..you can glue the trim right on to the mirror...it was an easy project and didnt cost much either...they also sell premade frame kits but they cost more, but you dont have to paint or stain..just cut to fit and glue.
I look forward to seeing your final results!


----------



## matty44 (Jan 29, 2009)

You know, I had been throwing around the idea of framing the mirror, but I didn't want to go overboard. I've never really done much in the way of remodeling/decorating and we are trying to get the house ready to put on the market this summer. Do you think anything I'm doing is to "personalized"? We're really trying to appeal to the largest group of people possible.


----------



## Ferngrrl (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks good!
Color is such a personal choice...but here's my two cents.

For a small room like a bathroom, and to do something that balanced the small space with the earthy look you may want, consider something like Sherwin-William's "Sociable" or Lowe's "light copper" (I think it's a Laura Ashley color). They're both warm, light enough to not close up the space, and have a reddish-copper base that anyone will look good in at any time of the day. Both have a hint of a desert sunset to them.

I'd get one of those color fans from a paint store, pick two colors, and then get those little sample jars and see how the colors look in the room.


----------



## Ferngrrl (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah, you want a broad appeal, I see. Does the bathroom have a window or is it lit only by the room light? Here's a pic of "Light Copper" (and a friend) in the living room. And one of the bathroom. When I sold the house, I got lots of compliments on the color from the buyer and her parents, too.

Probably you want a gender-neutral color, and also one that's more optimstic than sombem, so to speak. I'd avoid grey, brown, and green for a bathroom unless it's your bathroom. You want a color that will complement the face that's looking in the mirror, and if you dn't know who that face is, a red-based yellow, cream, or ivory is a good idea.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think what youve done is lovely and neutral...not too personal at all...go with the beige/tan/taupe for wall color since you are preping to sell, that shade has more mass appeal. I used to work for a decorater and she always went with the lighter colors in the smaller bathroom.
For now Im a landscaper stuck inside for the winter and Ive been watching all the "design to sell", make over and decorating shows...lol --they have some great tips and work on small budgets...if you havent already, you might want to check them out...its good to have the tips from the agents on what buyers look at. I got the mirror framing idea from one of those shows..its a small expense with good impact.
And dont forget that curb appeal..lol
(sorry...always the landscaper) 
good luck!


----------

